# معا خطوة بخطوة نتعلم Safety management system



## احمد ابو جلال (17 مارس 2009)

الزملاء الافاضل معا خطوة بخطوة نتعلم
Safety management system
نبدأها ب سياسة الشركة 
​ I- General Statement of Safety Policy:
*HSE Performance is critical to the success of our projects, both inside and outside Egypt, and every one who works for ABC Company or by ABC company is responsible for health and safety.*

*ABC company is committed to:*
1-Full compliance with all Egyptian health, safety and environmental protection legislations, and owner’s requirements.
2-Manage our projects with management leadership and employees commitment to health, safety and environmental protection.
3-Manage HSE matters equally as any other critical business activity (production, QC, and cost).
4-The Health, Safety and Welfare at work of all employees, outside contractors, customers, and visitors.
5-That articles, chemical substances, materials and equipment stored and transported safely.
6-That safe plant and safe procedures and systems of work are provided.
7-Protection of the surrounded environment from pollution, and use all sources of energy efficiently.
8-Consult, listen, and respond openly to our client, employees and neighbors.
9-Utilize an effective HSE management system to set an annually review of HSE objectives and targets to continually improve our performance.



Further, it the policy of ABC Company:

*1-**To provide and maintain appropriate procedures for action to be taken in case of fires and other emergencies including work accidents and dangerous occurrence and their effective reporting and investigation.*
2-To provide and maintain procedures for consultation with safety committees and safety representatives on any measures at the workplace which may substantially affect the health and safety of employees.
3-To develop and maintain a high degree of safety awareness and positive attitudes to health and safety throughout the company.


Our goals are so simple:

·No Accidents
·No Harm to People
·No damage to the Environment

To accomplish this, the company is committed to maintaining a comprehensive Health and Safety programs and procedures (Manual of Health and Safety) based on sound practices, training of employees and enforcement of safety regulations.

The responsibility for health and safety is a joint responsibility of managers, supervisors and every employee. It is the responsibility of all levels of supervision to support and promote programs to prevent accidents, to maintain safe working conditions, to protect the surrounding environment, to give proper safety instructions on every job assignment and to ask employees to carry out their assignments in a manner which will avoid injury to themselves and their fellow workers.

It is the responsibility of all employees to use safe working practices and safety equipment, and to follow this policy.

The health and safety department directs and supervises the overall safety program, and has the authority to order the immediate cessation of activities where significant danger is perceived.

All ABC Company senior managers, middle managers, engineers, and supervisors are responsible for enforcing and administering the safety program.
All employees must comply with this policy.


Chairman & Managing Director

Month/Year​


----------



## sayed00 (20 مارس 2009)

احمد

كدة انت بتغشش الاخوة (مش بتعلمهم)


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 مارس 2009)

أخي أحمد مشكور على المجهود
لكن أفضل لو يتم عمل المشاركات كملفات وورد أو بور بوينت ويتم إرفاقها فيكون أفضل للقراءة والتعامل معها من قبل الأخوة وسيكون أسهل لك
مع تحياتي


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (21 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا م غسان
الملف مرفق

شكرا


----------



## AMEER2006 (24 مارس 2009)

أشكرك من القلب اخي الكريم وبارك الله بك وبأمثالك


----------



## almasry (25 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم إضافة جميلة .


----------



## kareem farouk (29 مارس 2009)

أرجو تكملة للوثائق المطلوبة في المواصفة


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (29 مارس 2009)

*Accident prevention program (app) general industry*

الاخوة الزملاء
اليكم هذا النموزج
*accident prevention program (app)general industry*


----------



## AMEER2006 (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك
يرجى المتابعة


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (5 أبريل 2009)

*خطوة رقم 1*

*[FONT=&quot] بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اخواني الافاضل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سنفترض ان حضرتك تم تعيينك بأحد الشركات الصناعية كمدير لل[/FONT]**hseqms**[FONT=&quot]بغرض تطوير نظام السلامة بعد عدد من الحوادث والحرائق ترتب عليها مسؤليات قانونية وخسائر مادية كبيرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فماذا تفعل لتطوير او انشاء نظام السلامة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معا خطوة بخطوة نعمل على تطوير النظام مستعينين بالله [/FONT]*​اول شئ سنقدم مذكرة للعضو المنتدب وهو الرئيس المباشر نوضح له فيها منهجنا في انشاء نظام السلامة
 *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (5 أبريل 2009)

*الخطوة الثانية*

بعد استلامك للعمل وقبل اي قرارات او تغيرات متسرعة بدون وعي قد تتسبب في مشاكل وتعطي عنك انطباع سيئ فتح عينك واسمع جيدا ولا تاخذ الامور علي علتها
ابدا بالخطوات التالية(في المرفقات)وأدرسها جيدا قبل الشروع في اتخاذ اي قرار ولا تستعجل 
​
ملحوظة
الخطوات المعروضة بالمرفقات بذرة تحتاج الي رعاية ونمو فلا تبخل علي اخوانك بوجهة نظر او ملحوظة حتي تكبر ثم نعيد صياغتها من جديد لتكون مرجع فعال لكل الزملاء


----------



## سافاريزوم (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للجميع وارجو منك استاذنا الفاضل افادتي بالمزيد من الملفات عن هذا الموضوع ...


----------



## صومااالي (9 أبريل 2009)

:12: ما شاء الله تبارك الله :12:

:10: عيني عليك باردة :20:

:63: باش مهندس :63:

 أحمد بوجلال

:59:

سوى اني اقول

الله يوفقك لفعل الخير .. قول آمين​


----------



## jackie84 (14 يونيو 2009)

*سؤال مهم*

يا جماعه , أنا عايز أبتدى خطواتى المهنيه فى

HSE-OSH-ISH career

بس محتار أبتدى من فين ؟ 

أيه الشهادات اللى ممكت أخذها ؟

وما قدرش أبتدى أخد شهادات قبل مت الاقى شغل 

أيه الشركات اللى ممكن أعمل فيها ؟

مع العلم أننى منا مهتم جداً بموضوع الضوضاء - وعملت فيه بحث لكن والغريب أنى لاقيت نفس الاجراءان اللعملتها موجوده فى دراسه ف 

HSE.UK

بس مس عارف أبتدى منين ؟


----------



## نبيل عبد السميع (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا أحى هذا المنتدى الذى يعتبر بالنسبة لى من أهم مصادر معلوماتى فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية والتى يتم عرضها بإسلوب سهل وميسر 
ثانيا أشكر الأخ الباش مهندس على هذا الموضوع المفيد جدا انا صحيح مش مهندس لكن انا مشرف للسلامة وكنت بدأ أحدد ما هى الوسائل التى من الممكن أن تساهم فى إعلاء شأن السلامة والصحة المهنية فى مجموعة المصانع لدينا وكنت عملت خطوات بسيطة ولكن بصراحة الموضوع اللى مكتوب هيفدنى جدا 
وأسال الله العظيم أن يعطيك مما يرضيك ويرضيه فى الدنيا والأخرة 
والى المزيد دائما


----------



## تامر عبدالله شراكى (18 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسة 
تامر شراكى مشرف السلامة بشركة ازاكو


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك وغفر لك


----------



## المستهب (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم


----------



## ابراهيم ابو شامه (24 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك على المعلومات القيمه دى وربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## AMEER2006 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله بك
موضووووووووووووع روعة
اعطنا المزيد مما اعطاك الله .
وفقك الله للخير


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (29 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوة الزملاء
مشكورين جميعا علي مشاركتكم
وفي الحقيقة انا اعمل الان في شركة فيها قسم للسلامة ولكنه مركون وقد انتدبت لتفعيله
وتطبيق نظام الاوساس
لكن المشكلة ان مشاكل السلامة كثيرة جدا يصعب معها تطبيق النظام
وان كان النظام هو الاساس الذي سوف ينهض بالقسم لكي يكون فعال ولكي يكون العمل منظم وعلمي
لذلك ارجئت تطبيق النظام باجراءاته ونمازجه وبدات باجراءات تصحيحية للمشاكل وزيادة الوعي لدي جميع العاملين بالمصنع وبالقسم وهو من الامور شديدة الاهمية لانهم هم ركائز القسم
واعطيت لهذة المهمة شهرين بعدها يمكن ان اعلن ان هناك شي اسمه نظام الاوساس
وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله
تحياتي
احمد جلال


----------



## sohelo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا ومشكور كثير ولدي اقتراح لو بالامكان تلخيص عام للموضوع لان المرفقات كبيرة هل ممكن ؟؟
او نتساعد معا لعمل تلخيص للموضوع كرؤوس اقلام خاصة وان من يقرا الموضوع اما لهم خلفيات عنه او مبتداين


----------



## فارس740 (26 فبراير 2010)

الف شكــر


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (28 فبراير 2010)

جميل جداأستاذنا احمد ابوجلال...وفىانتظار المزيد
الله يوفقك


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (6 مارس 2010)

اخى العزيز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشيرالتابعى (7 أبريل 2010)

نجم يابنى


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## khaliduk (20 أبريل 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## agharieb (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكور كثيراً


----------



## zawiawest (21 مايو 2010)

You could refer to the Canadian civil aviation web site because they are the pioneer in this subject (safety management system )


 
http://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/civilaviation/standards/sms-menu-618.htm


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (22 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا على الرابط ولاهمية الموضوعات به


----------



## سليم صبرة (24 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي 
الموضوع مهم جدا
يجب على جميع العاملين بقطاع السلامة تطبيق برامج مشابة للهذه البرامج 
لكى نصل الى بيئة عمل خالية من الاصابات والحوادث


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (25 مايو 2010)

عجبتني رؤية ومجال الموقع
*Making Canada safer *


فهل ممكن ان يكون لكل منا رؤية ومجال يضعها امام عينيه
ولتكن
لنجعل مصر اكثر امانا
تحياتي
احمد جلال


----------



## safety113 (25 مايو 2010)

*دليل الادارة*

*هذا ما كتبه احمد ابو جلال المحترم**ABC company is committed to:
1-Full compliance with all Egyptian health, safety and environmental protection legislations

ليس من الضرورة ان يتوافق مع المواصفات المصرية ولكن كمثال مقبول ولكن حسب كل بلد
شكرا استاذنا الكبير احمد المحترم
**واليكم دليل الادارة للسلامة والصحة والبيئة
على الرابط *
*
http://rapidshare.com/files/67971000/0824750403.rar*​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (25 مايو 2010)

من اقوال اخي الاكبر الاسعد :*ليس من الضرورة ان يتوافق مع المواصفات المصرية ولكن كمثال مقبول ولكن حسب كل بلد
اتمني ان تكون رؤيتنا يوما ما 
هذا متوافق مع المواصفات القياسية للاتحاد العربي الاسلامي
تحياتي اخي اسعد والاخوة الزملاء
*


----------



## nero12 (29 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hany mossad (30 مايو 2010)

Thank you


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
تسلم على المجهود


----------



## ابو فيصل2002 (5 يونيو 2010)

موضوع قيم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (6 ديسمبر 2010)

للرفع


----------



## khaliduk (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
تسلم على المجهود*​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك.


----------



## طاهرجبار (26 مايو 2011)

الله يسلم الكل ويحفظكم


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (26 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


https://sites.google.com/site/healthsafetyenvironment00/home


----------



## eng.khaled_talha (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جهد مشكور


----------



## tarek495 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## sunrise86 (11 أبريل 2014)

مشكووور


----------



## ايمن الزميل (20 أبريل 2014)

الله ينور


----------



## fraidi (25 مايو 2014)

بوركت على مجهودك المييز


----------

